# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  offener Fu durch Schlaufen

## be2

Seit Mai hab ich auf meinem Fu eine offene Stelle, die nach jedem surf wieder offen ist und Spa im Alltag bringtund erst beim nchsten surfen. Surfschuhe geht nicht und jedes Tape rollt sich hoch
Hat jemand eine Alternative Gibts Schlaufen die so weich sind wie meine Puschn?
Sach ma.

----------


## MartinM

Du knntest mal Kiteschlaufen ausprobieren. Sind sehr, sehr weich.. einige haben sich diese schon aufs Board montiert und es funktiert wohl super.

----------

